# WinCC Flex 2008 - Frage zu Ebenen



## MatMer (20 August 2009)

Hallo,

ich nutze: WinCC Flex 2008 und 6 TP177B Color.

Aufgabenstellung: Bei bestimmten Störungen soll ein "Popup" auf allen TPs geöffnet werden, welches neben dem Störtext und Ort auch noch Informationen zu der Störung enthält, z.B. Soll-/Istwerte. Die Störung soll quittiert werden können.

Ansatz 1: Ich habe jetzt auf der Vorlage dieses Popup mit mehreren Ausgaben erstellt und blende bei der enstprechenden Störnummer die entsprechenden Sachen ein. Beim 1. Test hab ich dann bemerkt, dass das Popup zwar erscheint, aber der Inhalt des eigentlichen Bilds vor dem Popup zu sehen ist, daher geht das so nicht.

Ansatz 2: Ich müsste das Popup in JEDES Bild kopieren und dort auf eine andere Ebene legen und wieder bei Bedarf einblenden. Hat beim 1. Testlauf auch super funktioniert. ABER das auf JEDES verdammte Bild zu kopieren geht einfach nicht...

Daher meine Fragen:
Kann ich die Einstellungen so ändern, dass die Ebene 3 der Vorlage vor allem anderen erscheint?
Kann ich per Variable Ebenen ein und ausblenden? Dann könnte ich einfach alle Ebenen ausblenden und dann wäre Ebene 3 der Vorlage die vorderste...
Gib es eine Funktion die ein Bild öffnet wenn z.B. eine Variable sich verändert? Dann würde ich statt der Ebene einfach ein Bild einblenden.

Script geht ja nicht auf TP177B
Meldeanzeige fällt auch weg, da kann ich die Istwerte schlecht einblenden...

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen
Danke


----------



## dakny (21 August 2009)

Hi

zu Deinen ersten beiden Fragen kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, jedoch gibt es die Funktion, über einen Steuerauftrag ein Bild über die SPS anzuwählen (Steuerungsauftragsnummer 51 "Bildanwahl"). Also wäre es möglich bei einer Störung einen Bildwechsel auszulösen.

Evtl hilft Dir ja dieser Ansatz weiter.

Grüße

DaKNY


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2009)

dakny schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> zu Deinen ersten beiden Fragen kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, jedoch gibt es die Funktion, über einen Steuerauftrag ein Bild über die SPS anzuwählen (Steuerungsauftragsnummer 51 "Bildanwahl"). Also wäre es möglich bei einer Störung einen Bildwechsel auszulösen.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du für die Störungserfassung die WinCC-Flexible Bitmeldungen verwendest, dann brauchst du keinen Steuerungsautrag für den Bildwechsel.
Du kannst bei den Eigenschaften der einzelnen Bitmeldung einen Bildwechsel veranlassen.
Ich nutz dies z.B. bei Störungen von Antrieben um in das entsprechende Statusbild des Antriebs zu wechseln.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Waelder (21 August 2009)

*geht doch oder ?*



> Meldeanzeige fällt auch weg, da kann ich die Istwerte schlecht einblenden...


ähhmmm wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann kannst du in der Meldeanzeige Variabeln einfügen z.B.
....
Wasserkessel hat eine Übertemperatur von *125*°C sollte aber *85*°C haben.
.... 
die fetten Zahlen kannst Du als Variable einfügen.

Siehe Screenshot
ist aber ein TP277


----------



## dakny (21 August 2009)

@ Blockmove

Diese Funktion hab ich bis jetzt übersehen, man lernt eben nie aus. Zum Steuerungsauftrag wäre nur noch zu sagen, dass er eben etwas flexibler ist, also nicht nur im Störfall angewendet werden kann. Implementierung ist jedoch auch aufwändiger!

Den Vorschlag von Waelder werde ich in Kürze mal antesten, muss dann sowieso ein TP177 projektieren.

Gruß

DaKNY


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2009)

dakny schrieb:


> @ Blockmove
> 
> Diese Funktion hab ich bis jetzt übersehen, man lernt eben nie aus. Zum Steuerungsauftrag wäre nur noch zu sagen, dass er eben etwas flexibler ist, also nicht nur im Störfall angewendet werden kann. Implementierung ist jedoch auch aufwändiger!
> 
> ...


 
Den Steuerungsauftrag verwende ich auch oft. Hauptsächlich wenn ich z.B. bestimmte Bilder z.B. bei Automatikbetrieb nicht zulassen will.

Mit der aktuellen Version kannst du übrigends nicht nur bei Bitmeldungen Variablen anzeigen, sondern in jedem normalen Textfeld. Nutz ich mittlerweile recht gern.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## MatMer (21 August 2009)

Hallo,

vielen vielen Dank. Das ist im Prinzip genau das was ich wollte. 
Ich löse es jetzt so, das sich eine Bitmeldung mit Aufruf des Bildes benutze. Die Bitmeldung ist als Warnung deklariert, dass die im normalen Meldefenster nicht auftaucht. 

Auch nochmal vielen Dank für die Aufklärung mit dem Anzeigen der Variablen, allerdings kann ich das in diesem Fall nicht machen, da sehr viel angezeigt werden soll und das in dieses Meldetexte nicht optimal hinein passt.

Vielleicht versuch es auch nochmal mit dem Steuerungsauftrag. Das kannte ich bisher auch noch gar nicht.

Danke nochmals!!!! :TOOL:


----------



## MatMer (31 August 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

nachdem es mit der Bitmeldung super funktionierte, habe ich es gerade mal auf Steuerungsauftrag umgebogen, damit sich das "Popup" auch automatisch schließt, sobald kein Fehler mehr ansteht. Funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut.

Jetzt kommen wieder die Feinheiten. Problem:
Störung aktiv -> Popup geht auf. Störung quittiert -> Popup schließt und springt zum alten Bild zurück. Bediener drückt "zurück" -> Popup wird geöffnet. Denn ich hab das Popup als Bild angelegt und zurück immer als "Aktiviere vorheriges Bild" realisiert. Jetzt springt er immer lustig zwischen den Bildern hin und her gelangt aber im worst case nie wieder ins Startbild. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu umgehen, außer zurück "hart" auf die Bilder zu legen und nicht aktiviere vorheriges Bild?


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2009)

MatMer schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu umgehen, außer zurück "hart" auf die Bilder zu legen und nicht aktiviere vorheriges Bild?


 
Damit hab ich mich auch schon rumgeärgert.
"Aktiviere vorheriges Bild" habe ich aus meinen Projekten gestrichen.
Der "harte" Weg ist halt der zuverlässigste

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Knut62 (31 August 2009)

Der "normale Bildwechsel" muß in diesem Fall wohl mit öffne Bild... (und nicht mit Bild zurück) gemacht werden

Gruß Knut


----------



## MatMer (31 August 2009)

hmm, hatte ich befürchtet...

allerdings hab ich versucht so wenig wie möglich einzelne Bilder zu machen und habe jetzt ein paar dynamische Bilder die aus zwei Zweigen aufgerufen werden können, da muss ich mal gucken ob ich das hinbiegen kann....

PS: seit diesem Projekt weiß ich auch, dass man nur 16 Zuweisungen unter "Loslassen" bei einer Schaltfläche machen kann


----------



## dakny (31 August 2009)

Ich hätte hier noch anzumerken:

Für die Navigation innerhalb eines Visu-Projektes sollte man sich schon eine Baumstruktur überlegen. Zum Beispiel bei einem OP77B ist man - aufgrund des kleinen Screens - sehr stark auf ein vernünftiges Konzept angewiesen.
Ich löse das so, dass ich grundsätzlich über eine Funktionstaste immer ins Grundbild zurückspringen kann, aus welchem Bild auch immer. Die Funktion "Springe zu letztem Bild" ist dann nur als Erleichterung für den Benutzer anzusehen. Sollte sich der Benutzer einmal in der Baumstruktur des Panels "verirrt" haben ,so kann er immer ins Grundbild zurück.

Sollte nun - in Deinem konkreten Fall - nach dem Popup des Störmeldefensters es nicht mehr möglich sein, ins Grundbild zu gelangen, kannst Du über diese Funktionstaste dieses Problem ganz einfach umgehen.

Gruß

Martin


----------

